# Tips To Buy Right/Loyal Pigeons



## hk_1 (Apr 6, 2009)

Dear Fellows,

I bought around 12 pigeons in last one month at two different occasions, 
All of them except one flew to their previous owner and never came back,
I think this is called pigeon business that keeps one getting money out of
the pockets of someone who is new to pigeon stuff. Please do let me and
others like me know about the facts one should keep in mind while buying
new pigeons and also things that one should be carefull about before 
letting the new pigeons out for the first time. I dont wonna drop the idea
of keeping pigeons but presently I am not very happy with my experiance,
Also please tell me are there any specific breeds that can be traind to come
back after flying or any pigeon can be trained for this.

Thanks and regards
hk_1


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry you have had such a bad experience with pigeons.

Please check the homing and pigeon forum for training homers.

When buying homing pigeons:

1. Make sure you have homing pigeons that have never been released, preferably 4 to 6 weeks old-they are ideal for training. Get a good quality bird, and know what to look for.

2. Make sure they are homing pigeons which have the instinct to home.

3. Make sure they have NEVER been released, as they definitely will fly to the home they have been released at.

4. When buying birds, ask the owner questions about their pedigree, and whether they have been released, and if they have had innoculations, etc.

5. Check references from people who have bought from this person before.

6. If you have no knowledge of homing pigeons, find a local club that will help you to get started, they might even give you birds to get started. It is the best way to get a jump start on avoiding errors.

7. IF you buy pigeons that have been released in the past, do not use them for flyers, but use them for breeding your own flyers. It is always best to start with young birds that have no history.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

hk_1 said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> I bought around 12 pigeons in last one month at two different occasions,
> All of them except one flew to their previous owner and never came back,
> ...


It is always good to do your homework and plus some, when buying and keeping living things.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> It is always good to do your homework and plus some, when buying and keeping living things.


I agree you really should have done some research before buying some birds and letting them go ..there is so much right at your finger tips these days right here or elsewhere on the internet or even the library ..I would start with that and also ask the people who you bought your birds from for them back as you already paid for them


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

If I understand you correctly, you are mad that you bought homing pigeons from someone and when you let them out, they went to what they knew as "home".

If you buy homing pigeons that are older than about 4 to 6 weeks old, they are most likely always going to go back to where they were born and raised for that first 4 to 6 weeks. You need to get what are called "squeakers", which are approximately 4 weeks old. Too much older than that, and they may leave and go back to their first home. A little older than that and you may be okay. A lot older than that. Forget about it. Thay will always go back to their first home. If they are any good or unless they don't want to leave babies and a mate.

Just because they have a new address, doesn't mean that they have a new home. They are bred to go back to where they were born and raised. Not to where they are currently fed and housed.

Get them under the age of six weeks old, and keep them locked up for a few weeks, but able to see out and around your property. Then let them out slowly. Do not let them get startled for several days when you first start letting them out.

Read up about them before you get anymore.

Sorry if I misunderstood your problem, but it sounds like you just didn't know what you were doing or getting. It is not the fault of the person you got the pigeons from, unless that person lied about their ages.


----------



## hk_1 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks to All specialy Trees Gray and Conditionfreak, for spareing time and providing me the right information,
I must say that now I know much more about buying pigeons after visiting this forum and receiving your 
suggestions. I will buy young brids this time.

Thanks and Regards,
hk_1


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

You know its funny, 2 days you posted this thread you have another thread on april 7th you said you had 6 pigeons and 2 were killed by a cats and one flew off probably to his death. How could you think that they would want to come home after 2 days of being with you. Its your fault not the person you bought them from. Do your research you have a computer. Now this story there are 12 and they all flew home except one. What the true story. They all got killed by the cats. Yes I am mad because pigeons had to die because of ignorance!!! mindy


----------

